# WoW unter 64bit



## Ulterior (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community!

Ich habe vor mir bald einen neuen Pc zu kaufen, da der alte schon ziemlich an seine Grenzen tritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist einen 64 bit Prozessor zu nehmen, weil ich in mehreren Foren gelesen habe, dass es mit WoW unter 64 bit nur Probleme gibt. Habt ihr da irgendwie Erfahrungen mit WoW und nem 64 bit Prozessor?

Grüße Ulterior 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-Reaper (8. Dezember 2007)

Ulterior schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community!
> 
> Ich habe vor mir bald einen neuen Pc zu kaufen, da der alte schon ziemlich an seine Grenzen tritt
> 
> ...



Hi, ich spiele seit einem Jahr mit nem Intel Core2 Duo E6600, das ist auch ein 64 bit Prozessor und es treten keine Probleme auf!


----------



## G. Vader (8. Dezember 2007)

Hab Vista 64bit drauf und den Intel Core2 E6600.
Läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Forentroll (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann meine beiden Vorposter in ihren Aussagen nur bestätigen. Hatte auch nie Probleme mit dem E6600


----------



## Sinsal (8. Dezember 2007)

64 bit system, vista 64 bit und keinerlei probleme mit wow!


----------



## Ulterior (8. Dezember 2007)

Das beruhigt mich jetzt aber Vielen Dank an alle, die gepostet haben. Jetzt steht dem neuen Rechner aka Höllenmaschine nichts mehr im Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wargath (9. Dezember 2007)

WoW läuft sowohl unter XP64 als auch unter Vista 64. Allerdings sollte man sich auch recht heftige Framerateneinbrüche einstellen. Weder ATIs noch Nvidia's 64 Bit driver (das OS spielt da auch mit rein) sind momentan konkurenzfaehig zu den 32 Bit drivern. Ich hab XP64 3 Monate lang getestet und Vista 64 2 Monate. Performanceverlust bei WoW lag zwischen 30% und 60%.


----------



## Retripower (3. Dezember 2008)

wahrscheinlich spielst du auch auf nen Pc der ne rechenleistung von nem "gameboy" hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
empfohlen für vista + wow sind min 4gb ram und da 32 bit systeme nur 3gb ram unterstützen kommst an vista 64 eh nicht vorbei da xp 64 nur ne notlösung von microsoft war ( also crap wie es bei uns heist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

spiele es selbst auf vista 64 mit nen dual core 8600, 8 gb ram und ner gtx 260, da gibts keine performance verluste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


seeya Retripower  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (3. Dezember 2008)

AMD 6000+
GF 8600GT OC
4 GB RAM
Vista x64

Keine Probleme, keine Performanceeinbrüche. Original-Windows Lizenz und Rechner sauber gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tundohr (3. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich so auch bestätigen, Q6600 mit Vista 64 Bit, WOW läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Oly78 (3. Dezember 2008)

64 Bite Quad Core Prozessor (AMD Phenom) mit Vista 64 Bit. Mit WoW kein Prob.


----------



## Tazmal (3. Dezember 2008)

Ulterior schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community!
> 
> Ich habe vor mir bald einen neuen Pc zu kaufen, da der alte schon ziemlich an seine Grenzen tritt
> 
> ...



ich nutze 64 bit prozessor schon ewig und auch ein vista 64 bit und habe keinerlei Probleme damit!

Kannst also in aller Ruhe einen 64 bit kaufen und losdaddeln


----------



## Tazmal (3. Dezember 2008)

Ulterior schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community!
> 
> Ich habe vor mir bald einen neuen Pc zu kaufen, da der alte schon ziemlich an seine Grenzen tritt
> 
> ...



[edit doppelpost]


----------



## teroa (3. Dezember 2008)

mhh was ist jetzt der großartige unterschied zwischen 64 bit xp und 32 bit bei xp ??


----------



## Altbier (3. Dezember 2008)

XP64 nutzt halt die 64-bit Erweiterungen des Prozessors. Ein 32-bit System kann zum Beispiel maximal 4096 Megabyte Arbeitsspeicher adressieren. Da allerdings der Grafikspeicher und diverse andere Speicher in diesen Adressraum gemapt werden, reduziert sich die Ausbeute des normalen Arbeitsspeichers. Ein 64-bit System kann da schon wesentlich mehr Speicher adressieren.


----------



## teroa (3. Dezember 2008)

Altbier schrieb:


> XP64 nutzt halt die 64-bit Erweiterungen des Prozessors. Ein 32-bit System kann zum Beispiel maximal 4096 Megabyte Arbeitsspeicher adressieren. Da allerdings der Grafikspeicher und diverse andere Speicher in diesen Adressraum gemapt werden, reduziert sich die Ausbeute des normalen Arbeitsspeichers. Ein 64-bit System kann da schon wesentlich mehr Speicher adressieren.



ok thx also nicht wirklich lohnenswert da eh die spiele nie mehr als 2 gb brauchen (bisher)


----------



## Altbier (3. Dezember 2008)

Jap, lohnt sich nur wenn Du dir eh einen neuen Rechner kaufst und dem gleich von Anfang an 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher spendieren willst. Gibt leider so ein paar Kandidaten, die in den neueren Versionen wahre Arbeitsspeicherfresser sind. *hust* Photoshop *hust* Visual Studio bei großen Projekten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (3. Dezember 2008)

Ulterior schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir bald einen neuen Pc zu kaufen, da der alte schon ziemlich an seine Grenzen tritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt nicht, das ist nur der Neid der Besitzlosen. WoW läuft bei mir auf einem Intel Quadcore und Vista 64 ganz wunderbar.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Dezember 2008)

Schön wie hier alle auf einen Beitrag rumreiten der schon ein Jahr alt ist und dem TE sicherlich nicht mehr interessiert.


----------



## Azuriel (4. Dezember 2008)

und ich hab schon gegrübelt wo er denn jetzt noch ne cpu hernehmen will die KEIN 64Bit unterstützt ^^


----------



## Xairon (4. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schön wie hier alle auf einen Beitrag rumreiten der schon ein Jahr alt ist und dem TE sicherlich nicht mehr interessiert.


seh ich auch so


----------

